# [OOC] Arcanis: The Spear of the Lohgin



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 12, 2003)

Since my other games are at a bit of a lull right now I've decided to start my own. I'm looking for 4-5 players who can post once a day or so. Knowledge of the Arcanis world is helpful, but not needed, and the PHB alone is sufficient to create a character for the world. Incidentally, we'll be using the standard 3e rules until I've got an actual Revised copy; I don't want to have to worry about hunting around for all the little changes that have been posted to the web.

Those who are interested, please post your characters here. We'll be starting with the first Arcanis module, "The Spear of the Lohgin", and then we'll see where things go. Characters start at 5th level using a 32-point buy as per the DMG for attributes (and don't forget the extra attribute point you get at fourth level). Starting equipment should total no more than 9,000 gp, also as per the DMG. Characters must be non-evil, and should have at least a few paragraphs of background.

Arcanis has a number of unique features that can effect character creation:

*Races:* All PHB races EXCEPT halflings and half-elves are available. Major changes have been made to the elves, and slight changes to the dwarves and gnomes. There are also three new races: Ss'ressen, Val and Dark-kin. This document has the new races and summarizes changes to the existing ones:

http://www.livingarcanis.com/downloads/codex_appendix_one.doc 

In short, Dark-kin are similar to Tieflings but without the ECL, and the Ss'ressen are a type of serpent person. The Val are a key part of the setting- they are literally descended from the gods. Depending on their lineage, they gain certain spell-like powers called Bloodline Powers. A val character will begin with two of these; a third one may be taken by sacrificing the character's bonus attribute point at fourth level. A list of powers can be found here:

http://www.livingarcanis.com/downloads/codex_bloodline_powers.doc 

Although similar to humans, Val have enough advantages that they do not get the bonus feats or skills. Also, each bloodline has a different favorite race, but I'm not going to post those here. Ask if you're interested in a certain bloodline.

*Classes:* All classes are allowed with the following rules:

Divine classes- anyone who gains divine magic of any form must have a patron diety (posted below).

Paladins- Instead of paladins, we will be using holy warriors from the Book of the Righteous, only holy warriors can be of any alignment, and serve any sort of patron diety.

Psionics- Only vals may take the psionic classes, due to the celestial blood in their veins.

Sorcerers- Because of the lack of magic in their heritage, humans may not be sorcerers, only wizards.

Courtiers- Because the pcs will be dealing directly with nobles and lieges, I have decided to use this class from Rokugan instead of the Aristocrat class, and to open it up to PCs.

*Prestige Classes:* Your characters can start with prestige classes if they meet the requirements, or be working toward one. I have all the WotC splatbooks and a number of other books that might have classes people are interested in, such as Relics & Rituals, AEG's Good, and Book of the Righteous. For those with the Hunt, the classes associated with Gildor and Dunreth would also be appropriate (and possibly others). In short, I'll allow a lot of stuff, but be sure to ask me first- I can't think of any one book where I'd allow everything listed.

For those with the Codex Arcanis, the following Prestige Classes will be open: Order of St. Theomund, Tal Kanath, Sharp Shooter, and val'Mehan Emissary.

*Feats:* All new feats from the Codex Arcanis are allowable. The only one I think needs to be mentioned for those without the book is the "Gentry" feat, which makes you minor nobility. This makes Ride and Diplomacy class skills, and also allows for IC access to firearms (see below).

Feats from most other books should be alright, but ask first.

*Equipment:* As mentioned above, Arcanis uses Rennaissance-era firearms. In order to legally carry a firearm (and to get access to ammunition), one must be a noble. This means that one must either be Val, or possess the Gentry feat. All countries have severe penalties for those illegally carrying firearms, though that's not to say you can't try.

The statistics for firearms are the same as the DMG, but far more expensive (1,000 gp for a pistol and 2,000 for a musket). There are no grenades. To make the firearms a little more worthwhile, I will be using the "Penetration" rules. Simply put, firearms go through armor better than most weapons. Pistols have a PEN rating of 2, muskets a PEN rating of 4. This is subtracted from the defender's nonmagical armor rating (armor + natural bonuses) when firing at them. There are no genades in Arcanis.

I think that's about it for chargen rules. The next post will have more information on the setting, such as countries and dieties.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 12, 2003)

*Setting*

From the Living Arcanis page:

*It's like the end of the world. *

_In the north, the nation of Canceri begins to buckle from the weight of the theocracy's oppressive rule- most pray for death, and the rest, for deliverance. 

Enemies gather round the proud nation of Milandir, each one eager to pull down its bright towers and humble its defenders. Fear gnaws at Milandir's people, and they begin to lose hope. 

To the south, the once mighty Coryani Empire sleeps under an indifferent ruler, while its greatest general bides his time, waiting to seize the throne for his own noble house. The Imperial Court looks on like a flock of carrion crows, ready to pick apart the corpse of the land. 

The besieged Patriarch of Coryan works tirelessly to reconcile the beliefs of dozens of splinter sects, each one warring upon the others and poised to tear down mother church itself. Everywhere the speakers for the gods look heavenward for guidance, and hear nothing... but silence. 

The scions of the great noble houses harken to the blood of the ancient Valinor in their veins, blood that bids them to serve the gods by ruling over the rest of humanity. Plots born from an ancient treachery begin to reach fruition in the present machinations of emperors and kings.

All over the continent of Onara, strife threatens to tear the nations of man apart. It's like the end of the old world... And the beginning of a new. _


That should give you an intro of what the world is like. There is a list of countries, and a few sample groups, here:

http://www.livingarcanis.com/abo.htm 

Characters aren't required to belong to a faction, I've just included the link for informational purposes. The game will begin in the Kingdom of Milandir, a small nation which broke away from the Empire in order to follow their own codes of chivalry and nobility. The main point of contention was slavery: Milandir has no slaves, everyone is considered a Freeman. However, the royal heir is still young, so the country is governed by a small council of regents. 

Characters will begin in service to one of these Regents: Victor val'Holryn, Duke of Tralia. He is known as a good ruler and an honorable man. He has dispatched your group to the town of Ashvan, near the northern border, to investigate a strange plague that has occurred there. Gameplay will begin as the characters are entering Ashvan.

The default homeland for the characters will be Milandir, but characters may hail from other lands with a good background concept. Regardless of origin, the characters will have to have sworn fealty to the Duke in order to work for him.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 12, 2003)

*Religion*

Religion plays a major role in Arcanis. All the families of the Val are descended in one form or another from the gods, and they have been given divine mandate to guide the land. The gods themselves are distant, often considered uncaring, but worshipped because of their acknowledged might.

Arcanis differs from most fantasy religions in one key element- alignment. The gods are do not have alignments themselves, and their worshippers may be of any alignment. Certain gods tend toward certain alignments, of course, but a worshipper of the God of Death could be a healer as easily as a necromancer.

Because of this departing from alignment, the Good, Evil, Law, and Chaos domains are combined into a single domain: Holy, which is then flavored by the alignment of the caster.

The following is a brief description of the gods of the Pantheon, which are followed by everyone except the elves (who instead serve elemental powers, and are not on good terms with the Pantheon).

For space considerations, I am not including the list of domains or the Val family associated with each diety. I can post information for a specific diety or family for those players who are interested.

*Althares:* God of artifice and knowledge. He is the patron of the Altherians and taught them how to make blast powder.

*Anshar:* Goddess of travel, endurance, and pain. She looks after the lost and outcast, and tends the portals of Arcanis. She does not have a formal clergy, but is instead served by wandering mendicants and ascetics.

*Beltine:* Goddess of the afterlife and of medicine. Wife of Neroth. Her priests are both healers and morticians. Beltine is said to forge the souls of the living, allotting them their time on Onara.

*Cadic:* God of rogues, darkness, night, and stealth. Patron of criminals and assassins. He is known for his quiet, brutal pragmatism, and is considered to do those tasks which Illir does not want to be associated with. Ironically, Cadic is the lover of Larissa.

*Hurrian:* God of storms and warriors. He is also known as the Reluctant Warrior, one who fights out of necessity rather than joy. He is said to have been disfigured saving his father Illir from demons; his priests wear masks in honor of this sacrifice.

*Illir:* God of light and truth. His followers are often nobility, and he is the official patron of Coryan. He is the stern father-figure of the gods, meting out both compassion and justice. It was he who cursed the giants and made them into dwarves. His priesthood is exclusively male, and is complemented by the priestesses of his wife, Saluwe.

*The Fire Dragon*: Patron of the Ss'ressen, the Fire Dragon is thought to be another aspect of either Nier or Saluwe, depending upon the tribe worshipping it.

*Larissa:* Goddess of love, passion, and fortune. Lover of Cadic. Once an oracle, she gave herself over to hedonism when she was unable to cope with her visions, and her clergy followed suit.

*Neroth:* God of death and disease. He is responsible for the death of the body while his wife Beltine collects the soul. However, the faithful of Neroth believe they will be given eternal life as undead beings. He is one of the three patrons of Canceri, and his religion is sardonic and nihilistic. His followers often practice self-mortification to bring themselves closer to him

*Nier:* God of flame war, and destruction. Unlike his brother Hurrian, Nier delights in carnage and warfare. His followers are fanatic militants and among the fiercest fighters in Arcanis. He is the second patron of Canceri.

*Saluwe:* Goddess of nature and fertility. Wife of Illir. Her priesthood is entirely female, and contains as many druids as priests. They preside over weddings and harvests. Her priestesses are calm and placating unless confronted by brutality toward women or nature; then nothing can hold them back from vengeance.

*Sarish:* Lord of oaths, magic, and otherworldly contracts. Sarish is the chief of devils, and his worshippers are primarily spellcasters seeking control over such beings. He and his servants must respect the contract they make, but they are experts at twisting things to destroy the bargainer. He is the third patron of Canceri.

*Yarris:* God of sailors and the sea. Both he and his priests are known for their violent mood swings. His worship is common in any seafaring country (ie most countries in Arcanis).

Finally there is *Belisadra*. She is the patroness of the elves, and of life and the elements. At one time she was one of the five elemental gods worshipped by the elves, but the other four were slain in battles with the gods of the Pantheon. She and her followers (all elves) still harbor a grudge against the other races for this, particularly humans and the val.


----------



## tburdett (Jun 13, 2003)

I am interested in playing and I will post a character as soon as I get home from work.

I am thinking either a Ftr/Rog or a straight class Ftr.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 13, 2003)

Once I get a chance to look this info over I'll post a character.
Was thinking Paladin but I don't have access to the book you mention so can't. Give me a few to think about it.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 13, 2003)

Glad to have you both aboard! Take as long as you need with characters, I doubt we'll be getting much done over the weekend.

Argent- if you want to do a paladin type character, I can help you with the info from the book. Actually, the holy warrior is pretty much the same as the paladin, but alterable for any type of diety or religion.

So, you can go ahead and create a paladin, and the class' abilities can replicate it exactly. Then, depending on your diety, concept, etc, we can either keep the progression the same or change things a little if you want to try something different.

BTW Illir would be the sort of "generic" paladin diety. Variants could also serve Hurrian (for more defensive types) or Anshar (for knights-errant). So go with the paladin for now, and based on diety chose I'll give you some other options that you can take or not, as you like.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 13, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *Glad to have you both aboard! Take as long as you need with characters, I doubt we'll be getting much done over the weekend.
> 
> Argent- if you want to do a paladin type character, I can help you with the info from the book. Actually, the holy warrior is pretty much the same as the paladin, but alterable for any type of diety or religion.
> 
> ...




Actualy I was envisioning a Paladin of the sea god. Sort of a chaotic good Swashbuckler type.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 13, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actualy I was envisioning a Paladin of the sea god. Sort of a chaotic good Swashbuckler type. *




Just had a brain storm. His diety will be Hurrian. and he will wait until 7th level to call a pegasus for a steed.


----------



## tburdett (Jun 13, 2003)

Still reading the material.  I'll get something done and posted this weekend.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 14, 2003)

Cool.  

Argent, I'm going over the BotR stuff now, I'll have some alternate powers posted later tonight for you to consider.

Tburdett: Don't worry about reading too much right off the bat, that's one of the reason's I'm starting with a packaged module, so people can get a feel for the world. Once you leave town and hit the swamp, none of the politics or background will matter.

This might be a good time to mention, just as fair warning: this module has enough undead to make Bruce Campbell think twice about making a character, even one with a boomstick. Just so you know. I'll tone things down some if we don't end up with a priest.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 14, 2003)

Because I haven't typed up enough information yet...

Here's how the holy warrior basically works: they each have access to two domains, which define their starting powers. The domains are similar to cleric domains (Good, Law, Magic, etc), but grant special abilities instead of actual spells. The Champion domain, for instance, provides detect evil and lay on hands abilities at 1st level and smite evil at 2nd level. The Guardian domain provides divine grace and divine health at 1st level and aura of courage at 2nd level. By taking these two domains, you end up with a standard paladin.

Later in their career, holy warriors get what are called "Gifts of God". These are more potent spell-like abilities that are used a certain number of times per week. For the paladin, this is the remove disease ability.

In everything else- BAB, HD, saves, skills, turn undead, summon mount, etc, the holy warrior advances exactly as a paladin.

If you want, you can keep the Champion and Guardian domains for your character. Because of your patron, you could also choose from the Air or Might domains:

Air, 1st level- Air Ken (gain Auran language skill, Improved Initiative, Dodge feats)
Rebuke Air elementals- as the clerical domain ability
2nd level- Elemental resistance (pick one of lightning or cold) of class level x CHA modifier per day.

Might, 1st level- Feat of Strength (increase Str once/day for one round by class level + CHA modifier)
Unyielding- Add CHA bonus to all Fort saves (stacks with divine grace) and remain functioning until negative HP equal to CHA mod.
2nd level- Warrior's Heart (enter ecstatic battle trance once per day which adds +6 to Str and Con and makes you immune to pain)

Unfortunately, there isn't really a domain to represent a quick, duelist type warrior. There's a travel domain, but it mainly effects running speed, overland travel, that sort of thing.

As for the Gifts, you gain uses at the same levels you would the Remove Disease ability. Some Holy Warriors gain two gifts, getting one at the lower levels and one at the higher levels for three uses per week each. You can keep the Remove Disease for either or both of these. Others that may fit are:

Gust of Wind: usable once/week at levels 3, 6, and 9
Control Winds: usable once/week at levels 12, 15, and 18
Keen Edge: usable once/week at levels 3, 6, and 9
Freedom of movement: usable once/week at levels 12, 15, and 18

Any 2 of the above powers or Remove Disease is acceptable, as long as you've got the higher and lower ones in the right spots.

Hopefully this gives you some stuff to work with. Like I mentioned earlier, you could just stick with the standard paladin abilities if that's what you'd like to do. Let me know if you need any more info.

Incidentally, Hurrian's favored weapon is a longsword, and his symbol is a longsword pointed down with a bolt of lightning replacing the blade (as if falling from the sky). In addition to it's use as a symbol/device, many worshippers also wear it as a pendant. He's also associated with lions, the roar of the lion being compared to the sound of thunder. Thus he has things like sphinxes, leonids, and metteron (celestial lion kings) in his service.

Oh, the pegasus idea is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 14, 2003)

Hello, I can post once a day and would like to be in your game. This is the character I've created:

CADWYN
human male
Lawful Good

Monk 5th level


STR:	12	+1	
DEX:	17	+3	
CON:	12	+1
INT:	12	+1
WIS:	14	+2
CHA:	12	+1

BASE SPEED:	40FT

HP:	29
AC:	17

BAB:	+3	

(+4 MELEE, + 6 MISSILE. +4 UNARMED, +6 NUNCHAKUS)

FORT:	+4	(+5)
REF:	+4	(+7)
WILL:	+4	(+6)

CLASS ABILITIES:

UNARMED STRIKE, STUNNING ATTACK, EVASION, 
DEFLECT ARROWS, STILL MIND, SLOW FALL (20ft)
PURITY OF BODY,  UNARMED ATTACK BONUS +3,
UNARMED DAMAGE 1D8)

FEATS:

IMPROVED INITIATIVE, WEAPON FINESS (NUNCHAKUS), 
EXPERTISE, 

SKILLS:
24-6

Balance		+5	(2 ranks, +3 Dex)
Craft
>Leather		+3	(2 ranks, +1 Int)
Escape Artist	+11 	(8 ranks, +3 Dex)
Jump		+9	(8 ranks, +1 Str)
Knowledge
> Arcana		+5	(4 ranks +1 Int)
Listen		+10	(8 ranks, +2 Wis)
Tumble		+11	(8 ranks, +3 Dex)
Wilderness Lore**	+4	(2.0 ranks, +2 Wis)

Languages Known: Common, Elvish, [Dwarven, Goblin]

**Cross-class skill.

EQUIPMENT:
Ring Of Jumping, Ring Of Feather Fall, Ring Of Protection +1, Nunchakus +1

EQUIPPED: Ring Of Protection, Ring Of Jumping, Nunchakus +1

Backpack, two-man tent, 50’ silk rope, Grappling Hook, 10 days of trail rations, 6 torches, 4 winter blankets, 2 water skins, traveler’s outfit, 4 vials of antitoxin, 4 flasks of acid, 10 sunrods, 25 tindertwigs,  2 beltpouches, miner’s pick, crowbar, hatchet, hard weather outfit.

Weapons: 
Heavy Crossbow  (1d10, 19-20 x2, 120ft) +30 bolts
Nunchakus +1 (1d6+1, x2)

PHSYICAL DESCRIPTION:

Cadwyn is not very imposing as far as humans go. Still, at the age of 22 he has seen a lot and his experiences suggest a sense of wonder when one looks into his grayish green eyes. His brown hair is kept very short with a single braid to the right side of his head as a mark of his Order. He stands shorter than average at 5’3” but weighs 135lbs  

He tends to wear light yellow leather clothing when warm weather permits.

BACKGROUND:

Cadwyn was born to a noble family. They were wiped out by a Kobold raiding party and only he survived because he was trapped under an overturned wagon. A kindly monk found him nearly dead and nursed him back to health. He traveled with the man for a time, then the man left him at the Order where he received his training.

When he was finished with his training, a fire destroyed the monastery. He along with several other Monks felt it was time for them to explore the world. 

His previous adventures include:

Freeing a farmer’s family from a Goblin’s curse.
Discovery of an ancient Elvish fort and setting its restless souls to rest.
Freeing a Silver Dragon hatchling from the clutches of an evil wizard.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 14, 2003)

Looks Really cool. I'll be taking Air and Guardian. 
I'll have him done tomorrow.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 14, 2003)

*Just a Taste...*

Gideon of the Storm.

	I remember the moment I was chosen. It was the night of my manhood ritual. My father Gavin De Angeles had just shown me off to the men of the family, as was tradition for my family. The ceremony was overly elaborate but I was not even paying attention. Tonight would be the first time I would be allowed to ride a Pegasus. 
My family had raised the Pegasi for generations and I would be no exception. My father had allowed me to choose a stallion for my first flight. Star Streak was father’s personal mount and the best trained in the pens. As the ceremony ended and the time for the ride began a massive storm grew out of seemingly nowhere. Father told me I would not be able to fly that night but as soon as the weather broke I would get the chance. We returned to the hall and my elders drank themselves to sleep.
I however did not sleep. During a lull in the storm, I decided that as a man I had the right to fly as I so chose. I went to Star Streak and unfettered his wings. We rose to the top of the cage and I unlocked the gate. The stallion took advantage of his newfound freedom of movement and novice rider, shooting right into the sky and into the thunderhead. 
I did what I could to control him, eventually giving in and enjoying the ride despite the rain and thunder. 
I had ridden for about 10 minutes when I realized the danger I was in and tried to steer the Pegasus back home. The estate was within view and we were passing over Loc Aerie when the bolt hit us. The lightning struck me and Star Streak was killed instantly. I plunged almost dead into a shallow part of the loc and would have died if not for a fortuitous log that I clung to. 
I don’t remember being found or the next week, I do remember waking up bandaged from neck to waist and the healer watching over me. He said that I must have met Hurrian judging from the brand he left on my chest. It was days more before I saw what old master Freeman was talking about. There is a scar down my chest and belly shaped like a rough Longsword. When I saw it I remembered hearing a voice over the roar of thunder saying “You are mine now.” 
My father has not spoken to me in years. Partly due to the death of his prized mount and partly due to the fact that I will not be taking up the family business. Not that I don’t have 2 younger brothers and 4 sisters to carry on with out me.
I left my ancestral home and eventually found a temple devoted to Hurrian where I was taken in and trained as a holy warrior of the storm, One of the storm god’s living lightning bolts.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 14, 2003)

Good backgrounds guys! One thing I would like from everyone (I should have mentioned this before) is a quick note on how you came to court and entered the Duke's service. Cadwyn, for instance, could have made a name for himself with his former deeds, while Gideon could be a church representative, or could has struck out on his own.

Also, Blockader, how old were you when your family was killed? I'm curious as to how much your character knows about them. Also, is your mentor/resucuer still alive and out there somewhere?

For Cadwyn's sheet, there's some things that need to be recalculated. For skill points, you should have a total of 48: 24 (4 + 1 INT + 1 human, all x4) at first level, and then 6 per level thereafter for levels 2-5 for another 24. I count 54 points, my guess is that you counted 1st level twice (once for the 24 and once as a "normal" level at 6), which is easy to do when making higher-level characters.

I think you've got an extra feat. You should have started with two at first level, and then gotten a third level three, and that would be all. Unless you're listing a monk ability, but it looked like you had all those covered. Also, remember that Expertise has a prerequisite of Intelligence 13 or greater, so that unfortunately means you'll have to rework your attributes if you want to keep it.

I see under your BAB that you're adding your DEX to your unarmed attack rolls, but your weapon finesse lists it as being for your nunchaku. Did you mean for it to be unarmed attacks instead?

Also, your monk abilities lists "unarmed damage +1", which I'm a little unclear on. Your damage die would raise from 1d6 to 1d8 at this level, so I'm guessing that's what you mean. Or are you referring to the +1 unarmored AC bonus?

Now, for the good news... first, I can tell you actually rolled your hit points because they're rather low.  For you (or anyone else who wants), we can use the average rules, which is half the hit die + CON bonus per level. Also, we are doing max HP at 1st level. So that should give you 29 minimum- just go ahead and raise the total to that.

Don't forget your remaining cash... I count 8,502 for the magic items and 300+  for the equipment, leaving a bit left over. You may want to consider some ranged weapons, monks can still use things like daggers and crossbow if they have to.

Also, I've got some information at home on the monastic orders of Arcanis- once I've dug through it I'll post some info for you to pick one or two. I don't recall the details, but I think they grant some minor skills bonuses or that sort of thing.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 14, 2003)

[Cue Jackie Chan uncle voice...]
One more thing!

I forgot to mention that the duke will be providing mounts to get your group to the swamp, so don't worry about buying transport.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm interested in this game if there's still room for more players.

I'd like to make a Kelekene (fire-elf) fighter/wizard who wishes to become a Bladesinger. So probably he would be ftr3 wiz2 at level 5 and with one more ftr level at 6 he would have all the needed prerequisites. Is this PrC (from Tome and Blood) acceptable in this setting? I would, of course, use the revised version.

I will get to work on the numbers & background as soon as I hear from the DM.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 14, 2003)

Sounds good to me. I'm familar with the revised PrC from the web enhancement. There's also a similar 5-level Arcanis class called the Tal Kanath (I think it's supposed to mean "Element Dancer"), I can post some details on it if your interested. I think they mostly get fighter progression and a few element-themed abilities (one at each level).

The elves of Arcanis are fairly insular, and they aren't too fond of humans. So you'll want to come up with some background reasons why you're working for the Duke. I can go through the book and post some more info on the elves if you want it, I know the links don't give a whole lot.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 15, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *Sounds good to me. I'm familar with the revised PrC from the web enhancement. There's also a similar 5-level Arcanis class called the Tal Kanath (I think it's supposed to mean "Element Dancer"), I can post some details on it if your interested. I think they mostly get fighter progression and a few element-themed abilities (one at each level).
> 
> The elves of Arcanis are fairly insular, and they aren't too fond of humans. So you'll want to come up with some background reasons why you're working for the Duke. I can go through the book and post some more info on the elves if you want it, I know the links don't give a whole lot. *




More info on the elves would be much appreciated. I could look at the Tal Kanath, too. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 15, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *Good backgrounds guys! One thing I would like from everyone (I should have mentioned this before) is a quick note on how you came to court and entered the Duke's service. Cadwyn, for instance, could have made a name for himself with his former deeds, while Gideon could be a church representative, or could has struck out on his own.
> 
> Also, Blockader, how old were you when your family was killed? I'm curious as to how much your character knows about them. Also, is your mentor/resucuer still alive and out there somewhere?
> 
> ...




Bear in mind I'm not using 3.5 as I don't have 3.5 core books.

Cadwyn was three years old when it happened and he doesn't know anything about his family. 

His rescuer is still alive and out there somewhere.

He came into the Duke's service rather inadvertently. He told the story in a tavern of how he came across the ancient Elvish Fort. One of the Duke's agents overheard the tale and reported it. They found the fort and have occupied it since.

The Duke sent his men out to find him so he could thank him and hired him. While he has remained in the Duke's employ, the rescue of the silver dragon was completely independandt of those duties.

On skill points:

I counted 48 for ranks. I think the confusion might be coming from the additional languages that I spent points on. I believe, but am uncertain that it's a 1 point for one language and languages bought this way are not counted as cross-class skills. These languages also don't count his normal languages for his starting languages or Intelligence bonus.

Feats: all humans gain one bonus feat in addition to the normal starting feat (Player's Handbook pg 22.) so that at 5th level they would have 4 feats. So that means a fighter would start out with 3 feats.

Unarmed damage bonus is my mistake I had it confused with the AC Bonus. It should be: 

Unarmed attack bonus: +3 (+4 total including Str)
Unarmed Damage 1d8 +1

The +4 bonus to melee is without his feat for the Nunchakus. When using Nunchakus it's +6, or +7 with the Nunchakus +1
(+3 BAB, +3 Dex) with his Weapons Finess.

With his remaining money I'll go ahead and buy a heavy crossbow and 30 bolts.

And leave the rest for emergencies or whatnot along the road.

It's too bad they don't have tape. I'd be able to tape a sunrod to his xbow.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 15, 2003)

*Sorry for the delay.*

Gideon De Angeles: Male Human Holy Warrior 5; CR5; Medium humanoid (Human); HD 5d10; hp 43; Init +5 (+1Dex, +4 Imp. Init.); Spd 30/30 in armor ft.; AC 18, touch 12, flat-footed 17; Atk +6 melee (1d8, 19-20 x2, Long Sword) or +6 ranged (1d6, x2 javelin); SQ human traits; AL CG; SV Fort +8, Ref +5, Will +6; Str 13, Dex 13, Con 13, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 16.

Skills and feats: Diplomacy: 8/+11, Knowledge (Religion): 8/+9, Ride (Pegasus): 8/+9 Handle Animal: 8/+11, Gentry, Weapon focus Long Sword, Power Attack.
Languages: Milandisian (his native tongue), Altharian, Auran.

Domains: 
Air, 1st level- Air Ken (gain Auran language skill, Improved Initiative, Dodge feats)
Rebuke Air elementals- as the clerical domain ability
2nd level- Elemental resistance lightning of class level x CHA modifier per day (15pts)
3rd level- Gust of wind
Guardian, 1st level- Divine health, Divine Grace (+3 to saves)
2nd level- Aura of courage
3rd Level-Turn undead as a 2rd level cleric.

Equipment: (total cost 8,877GP/ 123GP left)
+1 Long Sword
+1 Large Steel Shield
+1 Mitheral Chain shirt
3 Javelins of Lightning (5d6 Lightning bolts)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds
Gold Holy Symbol
Back Pack
Sun Lantern
Bedroll
5 Days Rations
2 Belt pouches
7 Javelins
Waterskin
10 sun rods
50’ Silk Rope


----------



## Zerth (Jun 15, 2003)

__________________________________________________
*Solonir Kel'Alar*: male Kelekene Fighter3 / Diviner2 (restricted school necromancy); medium humanoid (Elorii); HD 3d10 + 2d4+5; hp 31; Init +4; Speed 30 ft.; AC 16, touch 15, flat-footed 12; Atk +8 melee (1d8+3 19-20 x2, +1 longsword) or +9 ranged (1d8+2 x3, masterwork mighty [+2 str] composite longbow); SQ Common Elorii traits (low-light vision, sword & bow proficiency, immune to sleep & non-magical disease, +2 will saving throws, immortality), Kelekene traits (+2 dex, +2 int, -2 con, -2 wis, +2 racial bonus to intimidate checks); AL CG; SV Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +7; Str 14, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 10.

Skills(40): Balance* 2(+6), Climb 5(+7), Concentration 4(+5), Jump 6(+8), Knowledge(Arcana) 1(+4), Perform* 3(dance, sing, ballad +3), Ride 3(+7), Spellcraft 5(+8), Tumble* 3(+9).

* cross-class skills

Feats: Scribe Scroll (Wiz1), Weapon Focus (longsword) (1st), Dodge (Ftr1), Expertise (Ftr2), Combat Casting (3rd).

Languages: Eloran, Low Coryani (automatic), High Coryani, Ancient Altharian, Ignan (bonus languages).

Wizard spells per day: 0--4, 1st--3+1 divination.

Spellbook: cantrips--all; 1st--mage armor, burning hands, true strike, identify, endure elements, shield, magic weapon, detect secret doors.

Spells prepared: 4/3+1; 0--detect poison, detect magic x2, prestidigitation; 1st--mage armor x2, endure elements, true strike.

Equipment
General: bedroll, winter blanket, backpack, scroll case, belt pouch, waterskin, flint & steel, spell component pouch, explorer's outfit, everburning torch.
Weapons: +1 longsword, masterwork mighty (+2) composite longbow, dagger, 40 arrows.
Magic Items: ring of protection +1, amulet of natural armor +1, cloak of resistance +1.
Potions: cure light wounds x2.
Scrolls: shield x4, magic weapon x2, feather fall x2, identify x2
Funds: 500 gp

EDIT: added +2 skill synergy bonus to Tumble --> 5+ ranks in Jump.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 15, 2003)

Blockader-

The ranks add up to 48 exactly, but that's not counting the languages. You spent 2 ranks each on Balance and Craft (4 pts total), 4 ranks on Knowledge (arcana), and 8 ranks each on Escape Artist, Jump, Listen, Tumble, and Wilderness Lore (because it it a cross-class skill and costs double): that's 40 ranks for those skills, plus 4+4 from the others gives 48 total.

As for the languages, they do in fact count as cross-class skills, which means that purchasing a language would be 2 points for your character. Some classes, such as bard and loremaster, get Speak Language as a class skill. See the write-up for Speak Language in the PHB or SRD:

http://www.wizards.com/d20/files/srdskillsii.rtf 

Now, for feats. You're correct in that a human fighter would start with three feats- but the bonus feat is a class feature for fighters. Other humans would only begin with two- the one standard for all characters, and the bonus racial one. Your third feat would come at level 3, giving you a total of three feats. Your next one will occur at level 6.

Don't forget to add the crossbow and rewrite the BABs when you get the chance to edit your sheet.

As for monastic orders, I looked over the book and there seem to be two that would fit your character. The first is the Order of the Iron Soul, which is associated with the Temple of Anshar. The order looks after outcasts and the unwanted, and so would be the sort to take in a lot of orphans. Because many of those who come to the Order are angry and bitter at their abandonments, the Order teaches strict control of emotion. This grants a +2 to Will saves, but the emphasis on meditation causes them to neglect physical training, costing them -1 to Reflex saves.

The other is the Order of the Blade, which is associated with the Temple of Hurrian. This, of course, would give you a tie to Gideon. The Order of the Blade is run by former warriors of Hurrian who have retired to lives of contemplation and training the next generation. Because of this background, their monks are proficient in longswords and may use them as a special monk weapon (think of some of the HKAT swordsmen in movies).

You don't have to choose an order. If you do, you still don't have to take their special trait, as you may not want to take the Reflex penalty or bother with a longsword. It's up to you.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 15, 2003)

SOLONIR'S BACKGROUND

Just recently the people of Milandir broke free from the vast Empire. The main issue, opposing slavery, is common cause to the Elorii and the new nation. Milandir had the Elorii to help them in their efforts and many say, that without their help Milandir would never have been able to gain their new independent status. Opposing slavery was the most important thing in bringing the two sides closer to each other, but the Elorii were also grateful to Milandir for their help in solving a mystery at an ancient Elorii fort. Needless to say, the efforts of a certain young human monk were crucial in this matter. 

The Elders of Vastwood are trying to forge an alliance with Milandir, but this is still a goal, that is very hard to reach. Many high-ranking Elorii still hold a grudge against all humankind. To improve the relations of these two people, the Elders have offered help to the Duke in his problem with the mysterious plague.

A proud young Kelekene male named Solonir Kel'Alar was chosen to be sent to serve the Duke. This would also be a fine opportunity to test the potential of this young warrior, who above all wishes to become a bladesinger - a high honor among the Elorii.

DESCRIPTION

Solonir stands 5'7'' and weighs 138 lbs. He has jet-black shoulder length hair and piercing blue eyes. His movements are always smooth and graceful. Like most Kelekene, Solonir is quick to temper. He tends to be proud and over-confident, but has a good and kind heart. He is dressed in dark red tunic, which has flame-shaped rune-decorations.

EDIT: Just some minor tweaks.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 15, 2003)

Argent:

All the numbers add up. I'm curious about the "sun lantern", is that a new item or just a description of a standard lantern?

You may want to rethink the Gentry feat. The skills it grants are already class skills for your character. If you want to keep it for RP, or if you're looking at acquiring a flintlock down the road, that's fine. The firearms are exotic weapons, however.

Class abilities:

Your electrical resistance should be 15, not eight. You added instead of multiplying. Incidentally, this DR can't be turned on or off, it's automatically used on each attack you take until it is expended.

At third level you gain Turn Undead just as a paladin. This is seperate from the Rebuke Air Elementals. Also, the rebuke ability acts on your full class level, as if you were a cleric.

You should also choose your first Gift of God at third level, usable once per week. This can either be Remove Disease or one of the ones I mentioned in the post above (Gust of Wind or Keen Edge).


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 15, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *Blockader-
> 
> The ranks add up to 48 exactly, but that's not counting the languages. You spent 2 ranks each on Balance and Craft (4 pts total), 4 ranks on Knowledge (arcana), and 8 ranks each on Escape Artist, Jump, Listen, Tumble, and Wilderness Lore (because it it a cross-class skill and costs double): that's 40 ranks for those skills, plus 4+4 from the others gives 48 total.
> 
> ...




Okay, now I see where the confusion is, it lies primarily with Wilderness Lore. I did not spend 8 ranks on it but four, which gives it a total of +4, (+2 for cross-class and 2 for Wisdom). I'll still go ahead and get rid of the extra languages then since that would be extra. I wrote it that way because I hate writing it like: (2.5 ranks).

I'll go ahead and add Elvish as a bonus language from Int.

I'll go ahead and get rid of the Improved Disarm feat.

I don't see him as angry or bitter as what happened to him. I'll go ahead and have him a member of the Order Of The Blade.

My character sheet should be corrected now. I found out that after getting rid of all the extra languages and correcting Wilderness Lore I had 4 left over, so I used those to buy two extra languages, which are in brackets to show that I used the skill points on.  The skill points should be correct now.

I corrected the Unarmed Attack bonus to +4.

I also included weapon stats for the weapons he uses.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 15, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *Argent:
> 
> All the numbers add up. I'm curious about the "sun lantern", is that a new item or just a description of a standard lantern?
> 
> ...




Ok. Changes made. The sun lantern is from Savage Species and is just a way of extending the duration of a sunrod.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 16, 2003)

Zerth- everything on Solonir looks good. The fire elemental language, btw, would be Ignan, same as in the PHB. I don't know why they didn't use that name in the document.

Also Zerth, I took a look at the Element Dancer PrC, it's more for fighter-rogues because it requires the evasion ability. Plus the entrance costs are pretty high, so you're probably better off keeping what you have. All of it's abilities are geared around "add ability x into stat y", such as adding INT to AC and adding CHA to damage. There's not really anything of substance.

I'll try to get some more info on the elves up tomorrow.

These three characters are all set. I'm waiting to hear from tburdett, if he's still interested. I'll keep recruiting another day or two to see who else bites- it looks like you guys could use a spellcaster, for instance. Hopefully we can get started by the middle of the week.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 16, 2003)

Good good good.

If we were doing this at a table I could have my door flag ready. Basically I made a card with as many door options I could think of because I got tired of repoeating myself eveytime we came to a door. So I wrote down:

1: What is it made of? Wood, metal or stone?

2: What does it look like? Is it kept clean and shiny and in good condition or is it in poor condition? Are there any kind of writing or artwork or symbols on it? What language? Translate and read what on it to determine if it's magical writing or a riddle or some sort of other writing.

3: Search the door for traps (I was running a Sorcerer-Rogue). Taking 20 if neccessary.

4. Disarm traps if any.

5. Listen at door to see if there's anybody behind the door. Let the others know if there is or not.

I think my DM got a little bit annoyed with me for doing that.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 16, 2003)

Hey, whatever works. That'll teach your DM to use so many traps!

Though I should point out, with your current character you'll be finding traps the hard way....


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 16, 2003)

Oh course if need be I might just multi-class to a rogue.

 

So far with 3e that's what I've had to do anyway with almost every single one of my characters so far.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 16, 2003)

> *
> Also Zerth, I took a look at the Element Dancer PrC, it's more for fighter-rogues because it requires the evasion ability. Plus the entrance costs are pretty high, so you're probably better off keeping what you have. All of it's abilities are geared around "add ability x into stat y", such as adding INT to AC and adding CHA to damage. There's not really anything of substance.
> *




Ok, let's leave things as they are with Solonir.



> *
> These three characters are all set. I'm waiting to hear from tburdett, if he's still interested. I'll keep recruiting another day or two to see who else bites- it looks like you guys could use a spellcaster, for instance. Hopefully we can get started by the middle of the week. *




True, a pure caster or maybe a rogue would be helpful. 

Also I'm sorry to inform, that I won't be able to post for five days starting this Friday (June 20th). I hope to be back by Wednesday (June 25th). Maybe the DM could take over Solonir during that time if (and probably when) the game is already running by then.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 16, 2003)

That's fine. I doubt we'll be at any major encounters by then- the active players can RP as normal, and your char can back things up if a combat breaks out.


----------



## tburdett (Jun 16, 2003)

I have come to the realization that I only have time to participate in one online game at a time.  I will, unfortunately, have to withdraw from this game.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 16, 2003)

WOW! all fighter types? Maybe I should rethink my character.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm going to try to rustle us up a spellcaster by changing the thread title. Otherwise, people should play whatever they feel comfortable with, I can always rework encounters.

Argent, I forgot before, but with your wisdom bonus you should be able to cast one 1st-level spell per day. Use the regular paladin list, and also the ones from Defenders of the Faith if you have a copy.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 17, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *
> Argent, I forgot before, but with your wisdom bonus you should be able to cast one 1st-level spell per day. Use the regular paladin list, and also the ones from Defenders of the Faith if you have a copy. *




Great! I'll pick one soon.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 17, 2003)

I am interested... while I am not familiar with the 'Arcanis' setting, that can easily be changed with an hour or so of reading, yes?

And it would seem that you lack a spellcaster... I can gladly fill that position.  I will require - a day, perhaps two? - in order to come up with a character concept, write out a character, and read through all of the campaign material.

I will await your judgement, Byrons_Ghost... in the meantime, I will look through what you have posted, and come up with a concept, should you decide to allow me in...


----------



## Zerth (Jun 17, 2003)

Great! I think maybe a cleric or a druid would be the best fit. What do you others think?


----------



## tburdett (Jun 17, 2003)

I'm hoping for a cleric.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 17, 2003)

Hmm... should've been paying attention to the thread while I was reading through things and making a character concept...

Already started working on a sorcerer concept, and am nearly done... however, I'll see if I can come up with a cleric or druid that would still be able to use the core concept...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 17, 2003)

Quick update from me...

I considered a cleric, but I don't think it quite fits the concept.  I'm currently working on doing a druid... but it will be a slight amount different from an average druid...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 17, 2003)

I have a history worked out for the character... if anyone was curious, I did decide to go with the druid concept...

By the way, the character's name is Visha, and he is a dark-kin... his animal companion is Apropos, a dire hawk...

Byrons_Ghost, after I get approval from you after you read the following background.

-----

Am I evil?

Some may say yes... others no.  And yet others say that I do what needs to be done, to get the job done.

I am with the third group.

There is poison in my veins... not the kind that I often administer to my targets, however.  I am speaking of hte poison of the infernal spawn of the lower realms that taints my blood, my very being.  For thsi I am an outcast of society, forever feared and hated...

There is solace in being an outcast, however.  In the deep, dark parts of the forest where little light shines, there is solace amongst the animals - though even they recoil from me and my presence.

Everywhere, the taint of the infernal beings follows me... I cannot escape it.  To try to turn against it would be futile; and yet, to fully accept it... that is something I am not willing to do, not yet.  There may still be hope for me here, on this plane of existence.

To find the middle ground, that is the key.  A neutral balance between fighting it and embracing it - in essence, ignoring it.  However, one must make a living, even one such as myself... and to do so, one must leave the forest.  And this I did, many years ago, and found my place amongst those who are themselves outcast from society, but still accepted as a necessary evil.  Here, I found the talnets I learned in the forest useful and unique.

I became a bounty hunter.

A mercenary... call me what you will.  But that is my place in this world: to hunt down those that are deemed too dangerous to let live.

Why did I do this?  It is an interesting trade, bounty-hunting... living sporadically, always shifting, never staying in the same place for long.  It is a fitting tradition for an outcast such as myself, to hunt down other outcasts.  It has also given me a place in society... something that I have desired for a long time.  While the innocents who line the streets still shun me when I walk through a new town, I am recognized as a necessary evil, something that must exist in order for the natural order of things to be maintained.

And thus have I found my place in the world... the maintainer of the natural order of things.  And should that natural order be changed... then I shall be the one to help enforce that change.

_Recent Events_
Now, I have been hired - nay, summoned - by Victor val'Holryn, Duke of Tralia... to inspect some kind of plague in a small town called Ashvan near his northern border.  I have never heard of this place... it will be an interesting visit.  Of course, I have been summoned bcause I am a druid, and being as such I have a perfect knowledge of all plants... this skill will be useful in identifying the plague, should it be natural in nature.

I, of course, suspect that it is not... but we shall see.  I am intrigued by the news of this plague, and though i am not necessarily being paid for this venture... I shall investigate as demanded.  And of course I shall pledge my allegiance to the Duke... local protocol calls for nothing less.

I wonder, though, if there will be others investigating this, as well?  I would presume that the Duke would not demand the services of only one, when he could just as easily acquire the services of a small handful and increase his chances of having this mystery unveiled.  I should expect company on this venture... other than Apropos, of course.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 17, 2003)

The character sounds great to me. Sorry I wasn't around earlier, I've just finished up a project for tomorrow.

Anyhow, go ahead and start making the character and you'll be our number five. Though if you want to play a sorcerer, by all means go ahead. I've seen plenty of parties survive without a healer. They just have to be more careful.

I assume the original concept was for a dark-kin sorcerer, but I do think the druid background works out good as well- the balance of nature, etc. You'll definately be the party outsider, especially if you're just now coming into the Duke's service- this would be more like a trial run rather than a full commitment from either you or the Duke.

Even though the 3.5 druid stats are out, use the 3e rules so that everyone is on an even keel. It will just be easier for everyone to switch over once instead of piecemealing things.

Druids, btw, are associated with Saluwe, the nature goddess, but aren't really an official part of the church. They're more like allies- they serve the goddess by doing her works in nature, whereas the church tends to the people.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 17, 2003)

Wow GnomeWorks, Your Druid sounds really interesting. Glad your aboard.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 17, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *The character sounds great to me. Sorry I wasn't around earlier, I've just finished up a project for tomorrow.*




No problem.  Not everyone lives on the boards, like Crothian... 



> *Anyhow, go ahead and start making the character and you'll be our number five. Though if you want to play a sorcerer, by all means go ahead. I've seen plenty of parties survive without a healer. They just have to be more careful.*




Actually, after looking through the spell lists for druids (to be honest, I've never played one), the druid works out _much_ better for the concept than a sorcerer would have.

I also have everything already figured out... stats, equipment, etc etc.  I will post it shortly.



> *Druids, btw, are associated with Saluwe, the nature goddess, but aren't really an official part of the church. They're more like allies- they serve the goddess by doing her works in nature, whereas the church tends to the people. *




I thought that Cadic, the assassin-type deity, would be a good fit for the character.  It sounded like it went along better with the concept.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 17, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Wow GnomeWorks, Your Druid sounds really interesting. Glad your aboard. *




Thank you.  Though you might not be thanking me when the playing gets going... I imagine there will be some infighting over his combat tactics with some of the party...

Nobody likes poison...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 17, 2003)

*Visha**
Dark-kin Male
Druid 5
Lawful Neutral*

*Abilities*
Str 11
Dex 12 (+1) 
Con 10
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 17 (+3)
Cha 12 (+1)

*Combat Stats*
_Base Attack Bonus:_ +3
_Melee:_ +3 (BAB + Str)
_Ranged:_ +4 (BAB + Dex)
_Hit Points:_ 8 + 4 + 4 + 4 + 4 = *24*
_Armor Class:_ 15 (+1 Dex, +2 Armor, +1 Ring, +1 Amulet)
_Initiative:_ +1 (+1 Dex)
_Movement Rate:_ 30 ft

*Attacks per round*
+1 Shortspear (1d8+1, crit x3) +4 Melee Attack

*Weapons and Armor*
_Armor:_ Leather Armor
_Weapons:_ +1 Shortspear (1d8+1, crit x3)

*Magic Items*
_Amulet of Natural Armor +1
Ring of Protection +1
Ring of Sustenance_

*Class Features*
Wild Empathy (+6) [Ex]
Animal Companion [Ex]
Nature Sense [Ex]
Woodland Stride [Ex]
Trackless Step [Ex]
Resist Nature's Lure [Ex]
Wild Shape (1/day) [Su]

*Saving Throws*
_Fort:_ +2
_Ref:_ +2
_Will:_ +4

*Feats*
Track [Level 1]
Resist Poison [Level 3]

*Skills*
Bluff [cc] *+2* (1 rank, +1 Cha)
Concentration *+4* (4 ranks)
Craft (Poisonmaking) *+10* (8 ranks, +2 Int)
Gather Information [cc] *+3* (2 ranks, +1 Cha)
Handle Animal *+5* (4 ranks, +1 Cha)
Heal *+4* (1 rank, +3 Wis)
Intimidate [cc] *+4* (3 ranks, +1 Cha)
Knowledge (Nature) *+9* (5 ranks, +2 Int, +2 class)
Move Silently [cc] *+2* (1 rank, +1 Dex)
Sense Motive [cc] *+4* (1 rank, +3 Wis)
Spellcraft *+7* (5 ranks, +2 Int)
Survival *+11* (6 ranks, +3 Wis, +2 class)

*Languages*
Low Coryani, High Coryani, Infernal, Milandir, Druidic

*Druid Spells per Day:* 5/4/3/2

*Druid Spells Commonly Prepared*
_0th_ - Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Know Direction, Mending
_1st_ - Speak with Animals, Cure Light Wounds (x2), Entangle
_2nd_ - Flame Blade, Owl's Wisdom, Summon Swarm
_3rd_ - Poison, Cure Moderate Wounds

*Animal Companion*
_Name:_ Apropos
_Type:_ Dire Hawk
_Special:_ +2 HD, +2 Natural Armor Adj., +1 Str, +1 Dex, 2 Bonus Tricks; Link, Share Spells, Evasion

*Equipment*
_Wearing/Carrying_
-Traveler's Outfit

_Load:_ Light

*Experience:*
_Current XP:_ 10000
_Next level:_ 15000

*Description*
_Eyes_ - Black
_Hair_ - Dark Green/Black
_Height_ - 5' 4"
_Weight_ - 124 lbs.
_Age_ - 27

[Edits: Corrected skill bonus to Animal Empathy.  Changed description.  Made some format changes.  Changed from 3e to 3.5.]


----------



## Zerth (Jun 17, 2003)

There's only four players left as tburdett left. What do you think Byrons_Ghost, should we begin the game with four characters or try recruiting one more?


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 18, 2003)

I kind of figured he would. Though I wish he'd made a new post, I just now noticed the edit on the old one.

I'm willing to run things with four people, if everyone likes the group the way it is we can get started in a day or two.

Edit: I forgot to mention, I don't really use a lot of traps (they just never made that much sense to me), and you've got the monk & druid for stealth or scouting if need be, so don't feel that you a rogue is needed just for "party balance" or anything like that.

Gnome- What I've seen on your character looks good so far. I'll go it in more detail tonight. Also, if you want to use poisons, just use the DMG table for effects and prices. They'd probably be outlawed in Milandir, but you could have picked them up somewhere else in your travels.

Zerth- I really am getting the info on the elves together, honest.  That should to up tonight as well.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 18, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *I'm willing to run things with four people, if everyone likes the group the way it is we can get started in a day or two.*




From what I've seen, I think we would be fine as a four-person group... as said before, a little heavy on fighter-types, but I don't think that's necessarily a bad thing.



> *Gnome- What I've seen on your character looks good so far. I'll go it in more detail tonight. Also, if you want to use poisons, just use the DMG table for effects and prices. They'd probably be outlawed in Milandir, but you could have picked them up somewhere else in your travels.*




Alright.

As for poisons... I looked through them before, contemplated buying some, then decided that the ones that were any good (DC > 15) were far too expensive.  If we run into any scorpions or other venom-bearing critters, though, I'll be sure to acquire some venom and spend those extra six hours at night making some poison ... besides, the _poison_ spell is far more effective than most of the poisons on that table.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 18, 2003)

A few questions Byron's Ghost:

How do you want to handle the die rolling conventions?

Will the thread in Playing the game have the same title "Spear of the Loghin"?

And you mentioned that going through that Monk's Order that I chose I'd have ties to Gideon. What are those ties?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 18, 2003)

Quick question, Byrons_Ghost:

How would I go about getting poison use?  Admittedly, only 5% chance of poisoning myself, along with a +4 on all saves against poison, there's probably little chance I'd poison myself... but I'm still slightly worried about it.  There are two PrC's that I know of that give poison use: assassin, and deepwood sniper/archer (from MotW).  The deepwood PrC doesn't fit my concept, and I have to be evil to be an assassin...

So, how would I go about getting poison use?


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 18, 2003)

Gnomeworks- All your numbers check out. Don't forget your remaining gold, either as cash or for equipment. Though with darkvision and the ability to live off the land, I really can't see how you need to purchase all that much.

As for the poison thing, I'll dig around in some of my books and see what I can come up with. Most likely they'll be some feats involved, perhaps a wilderness lore check or something like that as well (for identifying poisonous animals, extracting venom, etc)

The 5% chance will occur when you're actually compounding the substance, which makes a lot more sense to me. That, and I've never been a big fan of the whole "you stab yourself with your own weapon" routine. 

Blockader: I'll be doing the dice rolls. I'll post both the descriptive text and the numbers, that way you'll at least know whether your char is just unlucky or trying something he's not likely to achieve.

Naturally, your characters will still be deciding when to use skills, spells, attacks, etc, so just post the relative information when you do.

Incidentally, I find that take 10/take 20 rules simplify things a lot, so go over those again if you're not familiar with them. There's actually quite a few situations to which they apply, but it's hard to figure that out from the current write-up.

The thread will have the same title. Since the group is all set, the IC part should go up tomorrow afternoon at the latest. I've just got to get my act together.  

As for the Order of the Blade, it's connected with the Church of Hurrian, to which Gideon belongs. So I just sort of assumed that you guys would have religion in common; your characters probably would have met up at court even before this mission due to common interests. Otherwise, I didn't have anything direct in mind, it's just a party tie-in.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 18, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *Gnomeworks- All your numbers check out. Don't forget your remaining gold, either as cash or for equipment. Though with darkvision and the ability to live off the land, I really can't see how you need to purchase all that much.*




I tried looking for equipment that would be useful for a bounty-hunter: ropes, winch crossbows, manacles... none of it seemed useful, and some I couldn't use.



> *As for the poison thing, I'll dig around in some of my books and see what I can come up with. Most likely they'll be some feats involved, perhaps a wilderness lore check or something like that as well (for identifying poisonous animals, extracting venom, etc)*




I would expect at least a wilderness lore check or a knowledge (nature) check to determine whether or not a creature secretes venom, and trying to find one...



> *The 5% chance will occur when you're actually compounding the substance, which makes a lot more sense to me. That, and I've never been a big fan of the whole "you stab yourself with your own weapon" routine. *




That makes a little more sense, for the 5%... still bothers me, though, and I still want to try to get rid of it.

So, is there still a chance (other than the initial creation of the poison) to affect yourself with it?  Or are you eliminating it entirely?


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 18, 2003)

For now I would say that the 5% happens only when creating or extracting the poison (whichever is appropriate). Getting rid of that penalty would probably be about the equivalent of a feat. I've got the GR Assassin's Handbook and a couple of other alt poison rules sets, I just want to browse them and get an idea for how they work.

I agree that the prices of poisons are pretty ridiculous. It's essentially a game balance issue, the stat effects that poisons produce mean they need to have some sort of drawback. The 5% thing seems a little tacked on, and the prices aren't at all realistic for organic or herbal poisons. I really doubt that all those arrows fired at Indiana Jones were worth 500 gp apiece! (Though maybe the irate tribesmen just weren't aware that they were...)

Laws against poison are a kind of drawback, but it's not like people can automatically detect that you have the stuff. And even if they search your pack, how many guards are going to know deadly toxins from medicinal herbs or spell components? Precious few, I think.

In tabletop we just sort of ignored the whole poison thing, the PCs never used it and so I rarely had bad guys use it (unless it was an assassin or a natural ability or something like that). So I'll just have to sort of poke around and see what I'd like to adapt for this.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 18, 2003)

*Elorii: Elves of Arcanis*

Once the Ss'ressen were the dominant race on Arcanis. Their empire spanned the continent of Onara, and they conquered or slew all other elder races (ie humanoids). But as their empire aged it grew decadent, and they began to seek more time away from work for their own pleasures and interests.

At first the Ss'ressen wizards were tasked with summoning elementals as slaves. But this did not work very well, as the elementals were present for a limited time. Also, it placed great demands on the wizards. Finally, the wizards summoned the four Elemental Lords, and struck a bargain with them: the Elemental Lords would create a slave race for the Ss'ressen, and the wizards would help this race organize a religion of elemental worship, thus elevating the Lords to godhood. As an additional gesture, the wizards gave to the Lords the Orb of Ankar, an artifact ancient even to the Ss'ressen. The Orb was said to contain the spirit of Life itself.

The Elemental Lords agreed to the bargain, and freed the spirit of Life so that she may grant them material forms on the world. The five of them worked with the wizards in a great ritual to create the five bloolines of the elves, one for each element.

For centuries the elves were a valued part of Ss'ressen society, treated with respect as valued servants. But as the Ss'ressen grew ever more decadent, the elves were treated worse and worse. Eventually, they were worked to death, subjected to foul experiments, and tortured and killed for amusement. Angered at the treatment of their people, the Elemental Lords helped the elves revolt against the Ss'ressen, defeating them so completely that the most serpent men are now nothing but monstrous barbarians.

The elves built their own empire and ruled in place of the Ss'ressen, but without slavery, which they naturally found abhorrent. For many centuries the elves lived in a Golden Age, but then outsiders came- two different groups of humans.

This is where variations of history occur. The elves claim that the first group of humans, whose name is now lost, were peaceful scholars and philosophers. The second group of humans are the ones who currently inhabit Arcanis, and they claim that the first group were servants of an evil outside influence referred to in their texts simply as the Other. These humans were led by the current Pantheon of gods, and would eventually give rise to the Val. They claim that survivors of the first race of humans can be seen in the dark kin.

It is generally agreed upon that these two groups of humans were at war. Elven legends state that they originally sided with the forces of the Pantheon because the first humans had stolen away their Life goddess, Belisarda. But the kidnapping of Belisarda turned out to be somehow benevolent, while the Pantheon turned on the elves and slew the four Elemental Lords, leaving Belisarda as the sole elven goddess. In the course of this, war broke out between the elves and the humans, and the elves eventually retreated to the sanctuary of Vastwood, which became their new kingdom.

The Mother Church, which serves the human Pantheon, naturally refutes these claims. Their history does not extend back this far, and they say claim the elves are lying. Some very early human legends do speak of a stuggle with the Other, and of war with the elves, but the details are not given. Ancient ballads and poems refer to these events as times long ago.

According to elven history, all this occurred roughly 5000 years ago. While the Elorii are technically immortal, none claims to have been alive then- although they also believe in reincarnation, so some elorii do have memories of past lives from that era. The elves recommitted themselves to their single Goddess, who issued a prophecy stating that the Elemental Lords were not entirely dead, and that they would eventually return. This would be the Time of Vengeance, when they would fall upon the Pantheon and their followers and repay their treachery. However, Belisarda also warned that not all humans deserved to die, and that many were the dupes of their evil gods. In addition, she said that the humans would be needed to repell a great evil, so the elves must bide their time and ensure that their vengeance did not fall upon the innocent or the just.

Many elven oracles believe that the Time of Vengeance is approaching. The humans are fragmenting, their gods are distant, and church and empire are rife with internal struggle. A few centuries ago, the elders dispatched agents known as teh Laerestri- or "wanderers"- to travel human lands and take stock of the situation. The Laerestri have now had three or four different generations over the years- some have even settled outside the forests and made families of their own. Many wanderers are seeing the wisdom of the goddess' words with the humans- that not all are evil, and that those existing today are a far cry from their barbaric ancestors. Whether or not they can convince the elders of this remains to be seen.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 18, 2003)

*Metaphysics*

In general, it could be said that the races of Arcanis believe in reincarnation. The key exceptions are the dwarves, who are cursed to be barred from the afterlife. Dwarven souls are said to be stored in gems in temples, giving rise to a type of ancestor worship.

The elorii are technically immortal- but almost all eventually succumb to diease, accident, or violence. There are elorii who are millennia old, but they seem to accept the fact that they will eventually die. When this occurs, the spirit travels to the Soulspring, where it awaits the birth of a new elven child. It is interesting to note that an elf's bloodline is determined by the spirit entering it, not the bloodlines of the parents. So elorii essentially have two families- their biological family, and their bloodline. Elorii whose bloodlines differ from their parents' are mentored out to a family member or friend of the appropriate bloodline, this person assuming a sort of godparent role.

Humans- and by extent Val and dark kin- believe in a form of reincarnation tied to Neroth and Beltine, the god of death and the goddess of the afterlife. The Church teaches that there are three aspects to life- the body, intellect, and spirit. When the body dies it is buried or burnt, and is no more. The intellect (which includes memory and learning) also begins to fade, but this takes longer. If a body is not buried properly, the intellect may stay on in this world, giving rise to incorporeal undead. Likewise, many high-ranking priests of Neroth are turned into undead, for they believe that their personalities and memories are lost in reincarnation, and consider this the same as death.

As for the spirit, the morning rays of Illir (the sun) transfer the spirit of the deceased to the underworld. There it is judged by the Valinor, the celestial servants of the Pantheon. If the soul has been a faithful servant, it is transferred to Paradise to be with the gods forever. Otherwise (and more commonly) it is cast into the Cauldron of Beltine, where it's sins weigh it down to the bottom. As Beltine stirs the cauldron, souls are reborn into new bodies- but the more sinful the soul, the longer this takes.

The end result of all this is that raise and resurrect spells do not work as well on Arcanis as they do in other settings. The deceased has only until the next dawn to be raised- otherwise, the soul has gone to be judged. Bringing it back then requires the intervention of both priests of Neroth and Beltine, and neither is overly inclined to do so. There are tales of bodies being interred or otherwise hidden from the rays of Illir, but the tales often mention that the darkness eventually commits the body as one of the undead of Neroth, or an even worse fate.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 18, 2003)

I like our group as it is, I think we'll do just fine. 

Thanks for the Elven history Byrons_Ghost! Very nice  
I think my background fits very well with that. Solonir is most certainly one of those Elorii, who have had earlier contact with humans. He is loyal to the Elders and thinks this alliance with Milandir would serve both parties well. Not all humans are evil and the Duke certainly is a good man and deserves all the help the Elorii can give.

Solonir maybe knows Cadwyn? They might have met, when the monk was adventuring in the ancient elven fort.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 18, 2003)

The first IC post is up in the "Playing the Game" forum.

I've decided to put up a link to the Arcanis map, just so you can visualize where the different countries are:

http://www.livingarcanis.com/images/downloads_arcanismap.JPG 

The details are kind of small, you may be able to read it easier if you download it and then zoom in. Milandir is roughly in the center of the map. The dark Theocracy of Canceri, their traditional enemy, is directly to the north. It is upon this shared border that the town of Ashvan is located. If you look closely at the northmost river in Milandir, you can see a white dot that represent Tralia.

Northwest is Vastwood, where the majority of the elves live, and southwest are the Blessed Lands, so-called because of the First City, which is where both the Ss'ressen and elven empires were centered before the humans came. South of Milandir is the Empire of Coryan, of which they were once members.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 19, 2003)

Hope nobody is too offended by Visha's actions.  Just asserting the fact that he is a jerk, and a little pessimistic...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Hope nobody is too offended by Visha's actions.  Just asserting the fact that he is a jerk, and a little pessimistic... *



Heck no! He's the perfect foil for a paladin.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 19, 2003)

Keep it coming GnomeWorks. Adds a little spice to our campaign, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 19, 2003)

Zerth said:
			
		

> *Keep it coming GnomeWorks. Adds a little spice to our campaign, nothing wrong with that. *




Don't worry, I plan on it... just wanted to make sure that no-one was offended by my character.  Now that I have determined that most of the group isn't, I'll continue doing as I have thus far.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 20, 2003)

I take it we've voted Gideon as the party leader?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 20, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *I take it we've voted Gideon as the party leader? *




Well, I had to do something to ensure that Visha didn't end up completely out of the party, and that seemed like the best thing to do... and it fit with his personality, I think.

Besides, don't paladins always get that role, anyway?


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 20, 2003)

Personally I've never seen a Paladin in role of a party leader. But that's just me.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 20, 2003)

Ah, nothing like a good philisophical debate to confuse the farmers.  

I've got major homework to do this weekend so I may not be around too much. I'll try to post at least once a day, though. 

Things will quiet down after Monday. Evidently my professors don't consider my pbp schedule to be as important as their course work; they shall pay for their insolence....


----------



## Zerth (Jun 20, 2003)

As I mentioned earlier I won't be able to post until Wednesday.

Keep the game going and have a good time!


----------



## Zerth (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm back! Let's see what's going on in the game


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 25, 2003)

Zerth said:
			
		

> *I'm back! Let's see what's going on in the game  *




You have been missed.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm out of town for the weekend so no posting from me until Sunday.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 10, 2003)

You start your weekends awfully early... I wish I had your job.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 18, 2003)

I just picked my 3.5 D&D books and was wondering when you are converting this game to 3.5 Byrons_Ghost? I recall you mentioned something like that in the first posts. 

My character wouldn't change much - if at all - but the druid and especially the monk got some major tweaks. Some minor changes to the paladin also, but nothing much there. Bladesinger would IMHO be perfectly convertable to 3.5 even if the splatbooks really aren't part of the new rules and some of the PrCs really won't do at all in 3.5.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 18, 2003)

I'll hopefully be getting a 3.5 PH in the near future (read: this weekend), so if we do decide to convert, I will be able to.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 19, 2003)

My 3.5 books are on order, I should have them sometime next week. I ordered them a bit late because I wanted to see how much I could get for my old ones on ebay. Anyhow, once I've had a chance to look over them we'll make the switch. In the meantime, those of you with them can look at what will affecting your characters.

In other news... my home internet has been down for a few days now, which is why updates have been scarce. It's _supposed_ to be fixed on Monday, but in the meantime I just have to sort of post here and there whenever I get the chance at work. I apologize for the delays.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 23, 2003)

Some 3.5 notes from me...

Nothing much that would affect my char has changed about fighter and wizard. Intimidate is now a class skill for fighters. I'd like to swap some ranks from other skills (probably Climb, Jump, maybe Ride) I haven't yet used for Intimidate.

Perform is like knowledge and craft in 3.5, each skill (sing, dance, stringed instruments etc.) must be bought separately. Bladesinger requirements in 3.0 were Perform 3 ranks (dance, sing, +1 other). I think we could get rid of that 1 other and make it Perform(dance) 3 ranks, Perform(sing) 3 ranks. How does that sound to the DM? I'd have to make some minor changes to skills with this also. 

I noticed, that _endure elements_ is a different spell now and not very useful, IMO. Thought about swapping it with something else, but decided to keep it anyway, because it fits well in fire-elf concept.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jul 27, 2003)

For some reason, I thought Solonir was going for the spellsword class. Probably just old age...

Anyhow, Sing 3 and Dance 3 for the bladesinger are fine. Rework your skill points how you want. Like you say, I think that's about the only effect there is for you.

Argent: The changes to the paladin mean that it now advances a bit differently from the holy warrior. However, I think the holy warrior will work fine as it is now, so I don't see the need to retool too much on Gideon. When you do finally get the mount ability, I'll give you the option of having it around all the time (3rd ed) or summoning it once a day (3.5 ed). I don't care either way.

GW: There's some changes to the druid class, which I imagine you saw coming. Animal Empathy is a class ability instead of a skill now, so go ahead and redistribute those points (remember that the class ability is now based on Diplomacy, which is a class skill for druids). You'll get some new abilities like the spontaneous casting. If you could, go ahead and note your class abilities (wild shape, trackless step, etc) on your sheet just so I'll remember them when they come into play. We'll use the new animal companion rules for Apropos- although dire hawk isn't listed specifically, I think he'd fit into the lower-tier "special companion" brackets. So his special abilities, etc will be calculated as if you were a 1st-level druid.

Block: Monks have a few extra options now. Some of their lower-level abilities are treated as bonus feats. You could, if you desired, swap Improved Grapple for Stunning Fist, and Combat Reflexes for Deflect Arrows. Or you could keep them the way they are. The way monk attacks work has been changed: you have a BAB of +3 normally, or +2/+2 when using Flurry of Blows (which has been combined with the unarmed attack advancement). Quarterstaves are monk weapons now, you can take one if you like.

I think the AC bonus has been toned down, I calculate that your armor class should now be 16. But you get ki strike much earlier now, and can hit creatures who would normally require magical weapons. I don't think there are any changes to your skills.

That's about it for updates- I have all three core books, and I'm still going through them. I haven't gotten to much of the combat stuff yet, I plan to do that next. Everyone please take care of the updates and let me know if there are any questions.

Would it simplify things for people to make a Rogue's Gallery thread, or is this one ok for the PC sheets?


----------



## Zerth (Jul 27, 2003)

> *Would it simplify things for people to make a Rogue's Gallery thread, or is this one ok for the PC sheets? *




I think a new thread in rogues gallery would be a good idea.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks. However, I don't have any of the 3.5 books so I will go ahead and keep him the way he is with his abilities. That his, his monk abilities, not the other combat stuff you listed.

Also on Friday or Saturday I will be leaving for about a week or so. I'm going on a road trip to visit some family.

So when I'm gone i'd appreciate it if he was sent on an uneventful scouting/exploration mission for the time being until I get back.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm setting us up a Rogue's Gallery thread. Please move your characters there and make the updates to 3.5 as soon as you get the chance. Thanks.


----------



## Zerth (Aug 1, 2003)

Posted Solonir version 3.5 in the rogues gallery.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 13, 2003)

I've put Apropos' stats in the Rogue's Gallery. GW, remember that he doesn't get all the abilities he normally would because as an alternative companion, his abilities are calculated by your level minus three.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=1065613#post1065613


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 13, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *I'm setting us up a Rogue's Gallery thread. Please move your characters there and make the updates to 3.5 as soon as you get the chance. Thanks. *



To my knowledge Gideon doesn't change.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 14, 2003)

Argent, when are you leaving for vacation, and what do you want Gideon to do during that time?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 14, 2003)

Byrons_Ghost said:
			
		

> *Argent, when are you leaving for vacation, and what do you want Gideon to do during that time? *



I haven't had the chance to change that thread. My vacation was cancled. I'm here next week.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Aug 19, 2003)

Argent- we need your action for the round, if you're going to be doing anything.


----------



## Blockader7 (Aug 21, 2003)

I just wanted to let everyone know I'm finally back. The last week I've been having connection problems to this site, that, on top of my vacation.


I will have Cadwyn updated to 3.5 in a few days.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 19, 2003)

What's up? It's been quiet for a long time. I hope this won't be the end of this game.


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm afraid that I will have to halt the game, actually. Between RL and net problems I haven't had time to keep things going. My apologies to everyone; I should have posted something earlier.


----------

